# Jan 2020 Tampa RV show



## Angie41 (Nov 21, 2019)

Any hints for a newbie on tackling the RV show. Best place to stay?


----------



## Barbara M. Gonzalez (Dec 8, 2019)

Instead, I would argue that Apple is one of the few companies that has managed to survive the loss of a leader that meant so much to them. Other companies with such strong, meaningful, and unique leaders tend to https://awriter.org/bestdissertation-com-review/ collapse when the leader is gone. And in this case, albeit some bad product launches (btw, antennagate anyone?), the company is still in fantastic shape.


----------

